# It was nipply this morning...



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

Buuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr! It was cold out this morning!! How do I do better?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## bottlecaps (Feb 6, 2012)

your tit(le) brought me here, but the picture made me stay. nice shot.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 6, 2012)

Man all this nips and tits talk is starting to want to get my big huge 100mm macro lens out and take some photographs.

I don't know if I could capture the cold like you could though. It was a balmy 48 degrees here in Southern Maine today.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 6, 2012)

I feel cheated


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

Bend of Light's tit was better....=)


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 6, 2012)

I love that.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Feb 6, 2012)

Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd take an inch off the top, but that's cool. I never see this kinda stuff!


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

It was literally a 5 minute shoot this morning after taking my son to the bus....lol
I wish I would of had more time!!!


----------



## petto (Feb 6, 2012)

Are those ice crystals?  Very cool pic indeed.


----------



## mishele (Feb 6, 2012)

Frost on my car this morning.


----------



## petto (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## pgriz (Feb 7, 2012)

Mishele, you forgot to credit the artist, Jaques Frost.  

As for improvements, I've found that if the background is coloured but OOF, it can really bring out the crystal orientation, and you can get a kaleidoscope of textures, colours and fine detail.


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Mishele, you forgot to credit the artist, Jaques Frost.
> 
> As for improvements, I've found that if the background is coloured but OOF, it can really bring out the crystal orientation, and you can get a kaleidoscope of textures, colours and fine detail.



I took more this morning!! I shot the frost through a window this time. So everything is kinda back lit. I hope they come out better.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope this time you deliver!


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

Better but not that artistic......lol


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 7, 2012)

I actually like this one better, wonder if you could get it to reflect a bluer hue?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2012)

nice! Maybe get hubby outside with a gelled flash or flashlight... backlight those puppies!


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

My car was in the shade this morning....lol I guess I'll have to move it!! The sun is just not up high enough for me to use it the way I want. Try again tomorrow morning. 
Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 7, 2012)

Simply Super. Haven't had a single opportunity yet for a winter's shot here on LI. What a wacky winter. If this weather is any indication of what to expect come this summer, we should be sub-tropic.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 7, 2012)

Joel_W said:


> Simply Super. Haven't had a single opportunity yet for a winter's shot here on LI. What a wacky winter. If this weather is any indication of what to expect come this summer, we should be sub-tropic.


Bet you didn't have as warm as winter as I did!!! Spent almost all winter in the uppers 70s lower 80s.We had a pretty warm winter even by South Florida standards.


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 7, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Joel_W said:
> 
> 
> > Simply Super. Haven't had a single opportunity yet for a winter's shot here on LI. What a wacky winter. If this weather is any indication of what to expect come this summer, we should be sub-tropic.
> ...



Temps been in the 40s much of the time. No single digits, and just two nights of middle teens. One day of a few inches of snow.  It's just winter gray, and all things that grow are just dormant.  Can't wait for spring, and some new life to start to emerge.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 7, 2012)

YOU are such a tease Mish......   :er:

I, on the other hand, don't have that much of a sensor........ except maybe for a link.

*Clicky*


----------



## mishele (Feb 7, 2012)

K---That shot is going to be HARD to beat!! Wow, everyone must look at it!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 7, 2012)

BARF!


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 7, 2012)

mishele said:


> Buuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr! It was cold out this morning!! How do I do better?



You have a really bad rash.
Try cortisone cream applied lightly on the affected areas twice a day for two or three days.
If that doesn't work, call me.





and I'll be right over.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 8, 2012)

Like it


----------

